# Will Assassin Snails eat Nerite Snails



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

Will Assassin Snails eat Nerite Snails?

I have a infestation of common snails but I have 6 Nerite Snails for my algae
cleaning crew wondering what to get to kill the others , Will clown fish eat the Nerite Snails?


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

My understanding is that yes, the assassins will (which is why I never got any).


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

I keep 6 assassin snails in with my 10+ nerites and have never had a problem.


----------



## robbowal (Mar 27, 2011)

They CAN but normally will ignore larger snails. I have a dozen assassins with five nerites and have never had any problem. from watching them they tend to eat snails of the same size or smaller.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Ya same with my assassians snails with nerite. They only seem to eat smaller snails.


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

h4n said:


> Ya same with my assassians snails with nerite. They only seem to eat smaller snails.


h4n
Where were you able to pick up assassin snails in MA?


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

I actually got mine in the swap and shop. But I was at tropical isle in Framingham today and they had some, so I picked a couple for my 10g.


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

h4n 
Going to have to swing by tropical isle in Framingham for some Assassin Snails and plants. Had to drive to Boston Friday an stop at Skipton's all they had were dead ones I end up buying 6 Nertie Snails I think I would need more for a 110g tank.


----------

